# Interesting Perspectives on Michigan Hog Issue



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm

I just caught the middle of this Aug 19th episode that gives two perspectives of the hog issue. Check out the link for the full episode. The MDNR guy had some very good views on the issue and I tended to side with him especially his analogy of asian carp. Unfortunately I feel for the businesses that may lose revenue from eradication of the pest, but it is the only way to be sure it won't become a bigger problem. 

As I said in other posts. It will be a problem if it affects the ability to make money. Just searching for Michigan hog hunts on the web yields a lot of hits. Even Nugent offers guided hunts on his Michigan ranch.

"*PORKSLAM - Hunt with Ted November 5 & 6, 2010!* 

Booking now for October - $1500 USD. 

Sunrize Acres offers monster trophy Russian & Austrian HogBeasts - Primo Adventure Guaranteed! Uncle Ted will join in on the hog hunting for one day of the two day event to stoke fires within each and every WhackMaster and WhackMistress - Join us won't you?"


----------

